# WinArpSpoofer يخليك تسحب كل السرعه من على الشبكه ويعرفك مين بيعمل دوينلود مع الشرح



## PETER_OSCAR (20 فبراير 2009)

اولا : احب اقول ان البرنامج منقول من الاخ taftaf _128 وقد تم الاتفاق بيننا على انى اشرح البرنامج وان اضعه فى المنتدي

وهذا اللينك الخاص بالموضوع الاصلى للاخ taftaf_128

ثانيا : البرنامج هو WinArpSpoofer
الوظيفه :- سحب السرعه من الشبكه اللى انت مشترك فيها بالاضافه الى امكانيه معرفه مين ساحب السرعه واللى بيعمل دوينلود 

الحجم : 1.84 MB

الاصدار : WinArpSpoofer v.0.5.3

ثالثا : بندأ الشرح على بركه الله ( الشرح بسيط جدا ان شاء الله مش محتاج حاجه )

كل ما هو عليك اتباع الشرح بالصور وان شاء الله مش هيكون فيه مشاكل
 بعد ما نعمل Setup للبرنامج دى هتكون الايقونه بتاعه البرنامج






























وبكده يكون انتهينا من شرح البرنامج


****************
والان مع التحميل 
http://rapidshare.com/files/41832353/WinArpSpoofer053.rar


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى كتير يا بيتر على البرنامج*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 فبراير 2009)

*شرح جميل وبرنامج مهم


شكرا ليك

​*


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااا على البرنامج المهم

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2009)

peter_oscar قال:


> اولا : احب اقول ان البرنامج منقول من الاخ taftaf _128 وقد تم الاتفاق بيننا على انى اشرح البرنامج وان اضعه فى المنتدي
> 
> وهذا اللينك الخاص بالموضوع الاصلى للاخ taftaf_128
> 
> ...






الرابط مش شغال يا بيتر


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2009)

الرابط مش شغال يا بيتر بالداخل


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (26 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على مرورك الجميل يا كليمو والرابط شغال 100%100


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 فبراير 2009)

*الرابط شغال يا استاذ كليم


وانا نزلته وجربته​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2009)

اليوم اشتغل بالامس كان يعطيني بالداخل خطاء شكراااااااااا


----------



## totty (2 مارس 2009)

*طب لو كلمه this

هو انا يبقى كده اييييه؟​*


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (2 مارس 2009)

totty قال:


> *طب لو كلمه this
> 
> هو انا يبقى كده اييييه؟​*



شكرا على مروريك كلمة this كدة يبقى البرنامج شغال وانتى ساحبة السرعة


----------



## لي شربل (2 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو PETER_OSCAR 
حملت البروجرام نشكر الرب
ووصلت ل Scan وأعطاني Ready 
ومو اضيئت Start  وظلت ع الزيرو 
هيك في مشكلة صحيح  *​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (2 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو peter_oscar
> حملت البروجرام نشكر الرب
> ووصلت ل scan وأعطاني ready
> ومو اضيئت start  وظلت ع الزيرو
> هيك في مشكلة صحيح  *​


ميرسى على مروريك الجميل 
كدة فى مشكلة صحيح 
بس عند البدء بلاش نعمل اب ديت اوك


----------



## لي شربل (2 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو على اجابتك 
لكني مو عملت اب دات*​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (2 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *ثانكيو على اجابتك
> لكني مو عملت اب دات*​



اوك انتى عندك بلتوث


----------



## عادل يوسف بطرس (3 مارس 2009)

سلام برب المجد 

شكرا جزيلا ولكن مع الاسف ناقص الباسورد ارجو العلم


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (3 مارس 2009)

عادل يوسف بطرس قال:


> سلام برب المجد
> 
> شكرا جزيلا ولكن مع الاسف ناقص الباسورد ارجو العلم



شكرا على مرورك البرنامج بيشتغل من غير باسورد


----------

